# Attaching battery grip Rebel XTi



## jamesino (Dec 26, 2007)

After getting a battery grip for my Canon Rebel XTi, the manual says that the battery cap of the camera must be removed in order for the battery grip to be attached. However, it doesnt say how exactly to remove it. Would I have to carefully remove the battery hood of the camera carefully using a small screwdriver? Thanks.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 26, 2007)

If it's anything like the D200 it's just a case of opening and yanking. Take a close look at the hinge and see if it doesn't just pop out.


----------



## frXnz kafka (Dec 26, 2007)

Garbz said:


> If it's anything like the D200 it's just a case of opening and yanking. Take a close look at the hinge and see if it doesn't just pop out.


If it's anything like the XT, there's a little lever on the hinge. Slide it over and the door will pop right off.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Dec 26, 2007)

if you are looking at the battery door you will notice a small pin like peice sticking out a little on one side. if you slide it, the pin holding the door on will move and release the door. I can take a picture tommorrow if you need me to point out the part to move.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 27, 2007)

In response to my earlier suggestion. Don't yank, it's nothing like the D200


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 27, 2007)

After removing the door, you should also be able to store it in the grip.  You should see a slotted area in the same shape as the door, on the part that inserts into the camera.  If you lose the door, you won't be able to use the camera without the grip so be careful not to lose it.


----------

